# I like big butts and I cannot lie!



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Catchy title eh? 

Lets see those great horse hips...I know they're out there! :lol:


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Very catchy title, but unfortunately it has already been used ... word for word. ;-)

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/i-like-big-butts-i-cannot-290385/


----------



## IndianaJones (Aug 13, 2014)

Oh dang it!! I even searched it. Can I be merged? Anyone have a wand?


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

Me too!


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)




----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Oh goodie, another Bigg Butt thread


----------



## poundinghooves (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh yeah, I love 'em! Unfortunately, my Welsh Pony has some very pointy hips... I wish I could wave a magic wand and give him a big QH butt. :lol:


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

We have lots of big butt Paints here so I'll just post our biggest butt, our APHA halter mare, Mandy.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

*Seventeen Hands of Butt*

Hi All!

My XL TB "Oily". Seventeen hands of butt. Need I say more? :-D

Steve


----------



## HorsePoor_n_BigSky (Dec 19, 2006)

Sage's big butt...




Baby Sage Butt


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

Some big APHA booty


----------

